# WHOO HOOOO!!!!!!! B14 C/F fenders!!!!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

They look SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Good and only weigh 4lbs each!!!! :biggthump


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*uNF uNF uNF*



ScorchN200SX said:


> They look SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Good and only weigh 4lbs each!!!! :biggthump



OMG.
/me creams and passes out.

<3

those are gonna look soooo tight with the rest of the stuff.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 



:hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow mike real impressive... looks way better than i thought.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Damn those look slick. I need more $$$$$.
Very nice work.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeh, i need a VE!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Yeh, i need a VE!!!


mike check your pm on your boards. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn if i only had money for those :thumbup:


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

Now make me a C/F door skin and i'll be happy! :thumbup: Other than that i thinks these fenders are P-I-M-P (IT'S FIDDY).


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

as tempting as they are i'd hate to be in a front end collision with them on


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

with a C/F hood and C/F fenders......a painted bumper sure would look out of place  
lol make a front bumper, door skins, rear bumper, and rear quarter panels and that would be a great show car for SK!!!!!!!!!

edit: whats that small lip on the bottom (door side) is it to "connect" the side skirts?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if there where only b13 c/f parts.......... 
and i dont think you could make rear quarter panel peices due to the fact that is a part of the main body so you might as well make a car body out of carbon fiber............maybe?????


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> with a C/F hood and C/F fenders......a painted bumper sure would look out of place
> lol make a front bumper, door skins, rear bumper, and rear quarter panels and that would be a great show car for SK!!!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: whats that small lip on the bottom (door side) is it to "connect" the side skirts?



Are you all intereasted in a CF front and rear?

.. wait for it...

.. just wait.. LoL

its coming soon my friends.. the new evolution of 200sx HAHAHAH


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dammit scorchin, you've made a mess... again, 

let me clarify, u you made me make a mess, again :thumbup: 

i gotta ask, dont u need an autoclave to make the c/f parts that you're making


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY SH**!!! Did you say *4 pounds!* DAMN!! Nice job Mike!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tfilip1 said:


> HOLY SH**!!! Did you say *4 pounds!* DAMN!! Nice job Mike!


yes he did.. 4 lbs it is.. im considering pickin me up a set too.. :thumbup:


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Might be just a newb bein stupid, but what about the headlight brackets? They're a welded part of the stock fenders, right? Solution?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

awesome work, Mike. Have Samo come over and get some high-res pix so I can put them online.

Airforce200, Yes, it is an issue with all aftermarket fenders, I suggest you break out the hacksaw b/c you're gonna need to reuse the bracket. Or, if I were you, see what you can do with some sheet metal.

Mike, 4Lbs is amazing. Now make them in OEM style and I would definately buy a set.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Jan 3rd, 2004, 10:53 PM #12 
Ninety-Nine SE-L 
I can rev THIS high




Joined: May 2002
Location: Orlando, FL
Car: 99 Sentra SE-L
Posts: 5,510
Time: 1 Week 2 Days 15 Hrs 16 Mins 36 Secs
Rep: 96 
I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS!!!!!!!!

C'MON MIKE, DROP EVERYTHING AND MAKE ME SOME 

J/K, man 
__________________
Site for my 99 SE-L|||Cardomain Page|||SE-L.net

B14 PARTS FOR SALE, AFTERMARKET, OEM, AUDIO, SE-L PARTS, MUST SELL!!!
Soon to come: Greddy cat-back exhaust, SE-L seats, M/T radiator fans, I am looking for buyers. 


Thats Funny Justin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If people want OEM I will do it, But I think Liu has GB he is going to be working on to make OEM ones...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Jan 3rd, 2004, 10:53 PM #12
> Ninety-Nine SE-L
> I can rev THIS high
> 
> ...


yup yup as soon as i get my ass off the ground and fix my stereo ill start a gb


----------

